# Mittelmeer



## kaenzo33lu (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob sich jemand im Mittelmeerraum auskennt, was Thunfische und Co anbelangt?

Kann mir jemand dort zu einem guten Skipper mit Boot verhelfen?

Dies interressiert mich besonders, da das Mittelmeer nicht so weit weg ist und mann auch mal guenstig fuer 3 Tage hin kann.

War bis jetzt nur an ein paar Stellen aufs Meer raus und dies auch nur begrenzt. (Frauchen wegen  )
In Holland auf Dorsch, in Neuseeland auf Snapper (falsche Zeit fuer Big Fish)
, in der Dom Rep auf Wahoo, Mahi-Mahi (Goldmakrele) und ein Kollege hat einen kleinen MArlin von so 70kg gefangen und ein Brite einen Sail von 22kg (die Ausfahrt fuer 55$, so war auch das Tackle, Rutenhalterung vom Kampfstuhl brach beim Drill.....) Was solls, Spass hatten wir trotzdem.
Auf Tenerifa, hatte ich dann bei 3 Ausfahrten 1 Marin von 300kg gehakt und dieser ist dann nach einer halben Stunde gebrochen (ein neuer Haken!) Sch........!

Etienne

http://carpe.flps.lu


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

Hmm Mittelmeer,dort ist der Fang auf Bluefins zwar möglich aber sehr unsicher.Was geht sind schöne Palomettas bis ca 60 kg.Aber die momentan preiswerteste Art mal ne reele Chance auf nen grossen zu haben sind die Azoren,die sind aber nicht preiswert.Habe dort innerhalb 4 Jahren mit zusammen 32 Ausfahrten 47 Marline(nur blaue),2 Makkohaie,3 Blufin und einen Yellowfine gefangen.Bei9 den Blue Marlins waren die meisten zwischen 350 und 700 Pfund,4 ca 800-900 und 2 laut Aussagen von Shanghai Joe über 1000Pfund.Kleinere als 300 sind sehr selten.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

Hallo Etienne schau mal auf unsere Web Site-WWW.BGFC.de unter Clubpartner-Boote.Dort findest du die Kontakt Adressen von 3 unserer Mitglieder die auf der Insel Murter-Jezera Big-Game Boote unterhalten.Die Tagescharter inkl.Köder(Sardinen)und Getränke liegt bei ca.350 Euro.Beste Jahreszeit-Sept-Nov.sofern das Wetter mitspielt welches leider recht häufig die Boote im Hafen festhält da das hier praktiezierte Driftfischen(Chumming+Chunking)nur bis max.2-3 Beaufort Wind möglich ist.Fangen kannst du Blauhai,Thresher Shark(Müssen releast werden!) und Bluefin Tuna bis ca.300 Kg.!!!im August,September auch Albacore Tuna bis ca.20 Kg.


                             Tight Lines       Jan#h


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

Hallo Woolver bin auch schon seit 1978 auf den Azoren(Horta Faial).Mit wem bist du immer gefahren,Jörg-Dieter Haselhorst,Ian Carter(Xacara)oder Pescatours ?? Mit ca.750-1000 Dollar am Tag sind besagte Boote natürlich nicht gerade preiswert aber Qualität hat halt ihren Preis !!Deine Fangstatistik ist ja schon beeindruckend ich kenne derzeit in Deutschland nur eine Hand voll Big Gamer die schon so viele Blue Marlin gefangen haben darunter unser Club Präsi Hermann Fehringer der bei der IGFA als einziger Europäer im Royal Slam Club (Alle Billfish Arten gefangen) gelistet ist.Die letzten 6 Jahre wurde ja fast nur noch White Marlin(100-200 Pfund)gefangen aber letztes Jahr sind die Blues ja endlich zurückgekehrt.Ich bin im August auf der Insel vielleicht sieht man sich ?

                         Tight Lines      Jan#h


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

Jo ich bin über Haselhorst gefahren und habe auf der Xacara die besten Fänge gehabt,allerdings noch als Les das Kommando hatte,Ian war damals nur Reservekäpitän.Das waren damals auch verrückte Jahre 4-5 Blues an einem Tag war keine Seltenheit.Als Les dann das neue Boot übernahm bin ich dort mit Ihm gefahren,dort hatten wir einen irren Tag vor Pico 8Blues an einem Tag dazu noch 2 verlorene.alle in einem relativ kleinen Gebiet über der unterseeischen Verlängerung von Pico Richtung Faial.An diesem Tag ging auf den Banks nix))
Ich hab auch ein paarmal mit Shanghai Joe dem Verrückten gefischt,nur is der mir zu verrückt g,dafür ist Greta nen Schatz.
Gruss
woolver(Wolfgang Lankes)


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

nochmal ich,war aber seit 1999 nicht mehr da,mir fehlte der kollege.mein angelpartner oliver riesch konnte nicht mehr und solo hatte ich keine lust.verfolge aber die dinge im web,ian hatte ja wohl eine gute saison.weisst du was joe so macht und ist zak immer noch mate oder hat er die insel verlassen?
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

Hallo Woolver Joe Frank ist leider im vergangenen Jahr an Krebs verstorben.Zac Conde arbeitet jetzt auch für Jörg-Dieter wenn Ian auf Cabo Verde mit der Andromeda fischt und jetzt in der Winter Saison auf Ascension mit der Shy.Im Oktober habe ich Zac in Kroatien getroffen wo er als Mate unter Olaf Grimmkowski als Captain mit der Shy 2 auf Bluefin gefischt hat.

                       Tight Lines              Jan#h


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

Schad der verrückte Joe war ein echtes Original,aber der Whisky und das Rauchen forderten da wohl seinen Tribut.Jo Andromeda hies das Boot,das Les wohl nach Afrika bringen sollte.Wenn du einen der mir bekantten siehst grüss Sie schön.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mittelmeer*

Bon Jour Etienne habe vergessen das unsere Clubpartner Seite in der BGFC Website nur für Mitglieder zugänglich ist daher hier jetzt die Kontaktadressen für die Boote in Jezera-Kroatien:Boot-`Lucky Strike`-28 Fuss Bertram-WWW.Croatia-Big_Game-Fishing.de
Boot-`El Patron`29 Fuss Phoenix-Georg Blaenich-0171-5248875

           Good Luck+     Tight Lines                  Jan#h


----------

